# Where to find Bear Bait Central Michigan



## Hood (Dec 25, 2007)

Any suggestions on where I can find a place to purchase bait in central Michigan?
I would be traveling straight north from the southern part of Michigan. Would probably be traveling I69 then to 127 North. Thanks!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pm MSURAT on this forum.


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

standing rock farms in Dorr, but that is out of your way. Sticky granola for $0.08/pound..


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Superhog said:


> standing rock farms in Dorr, but that is out of your way. Sticky granola for $0.08/pound..


If that is legit, that is the best price on sticky granola I've ever seen!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I sent an email ti standing rock.. here is the reply


"Hi Ben,

We have chewy granola bars or chewy cereal bars for 8 cents a pound. They come in a large Gaylord box that weighs 800-1800 pounds. I understand that Michigan no longer allows chocolate, so let us know. Currently there are 5 loads ahead of you so it could be a while. Some boxes may have wrapped bars in them but we try not to. Let us know what you think.

Dan Raak

Standing Rock Farm"


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

srconnell22 said:


> If that is legit, that is the best price on sticky granola I've ever seen!



Very legit, I bought 1000lbs from them last year. You can buy the whole box on a pallet or bring your own containers and shovel it yourself. 

Adam


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

BVW said:


> I sent an email ti standing rock.. here is the reply
> 
> 
> "Hi Ben,
> ...


FWIW - I found no wrappers in mine. Stuff smelled delicious! lol


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought that place blew up. Glad they are back in business.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Superhog said:


> FWIW - I found no wrappers in mine. Stuff smelled delicious! lol


any chocolate in it?


----------



## Hood (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
I was hoping to find something around Clare - Gaylord - Grayling areas.
Any other ideas?
Thanks


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't personally know of any bait dealers in those areas. Perhaps check with the Amish community in Clare to see if you could purchase their outdated bakery items?


----------



## ronhuntfish (Sep 6, 2008)

I think this guy still sells bait in Pinconning http://www.bearsbait.com/index.html


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Superhog said:


> FWIW - I found no wrappers in mine. Stuff smelled delicious! lol


I guess it tastes delicious too. My friend sells it and I've watched him grab a chunk out of a box and woof it down multiple times. I can't bring myself to eat any of it. That stuff has to have bugs crawling all over in it. He's a big fan of the peanut butter granola, says the bears will also eat it if they can beat him to it.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I suggest checking with "cops and donuts". Find out what they are doing with their leftover bread, donuts, etc... Usually, the hog farmers gobble this stuff up (no pun intended) but they will usually get you some if you ask to be put on a waiting list.

Another good source (at least for me) has been hostess or similar outlet stores. I've purchased an entire rack from them for 10 dollars (filled the back of my truck). Yes, you deal with wrappers but I would spend an afternoon taking things out and throwing them in dollar store garbage bags, letting out the air, and freezing them. When baiting, take out a bag, throw it in the pack and you are on your way. 

For grease (if you choose to use it) check with local greasy spoon diners. They will usually give you a pickle bucket full of the stuff for nothing. We save gatorade bottles and bottle it up. Grab one and throw it in your pack on the way to the bait site. 

Another favorite of mine is Vinilla extract. Can be purchased in the 1 gallon at Gordon foods for less than 10 bucks. Again, store in a gatorade bottle. Molassas can be purchased from the grainery for pretty cheap as well. 

Lastly, find some berry farms and see what they do with their bad produce. Remember, it has to be "processed". We take several different blends of berries, put them in a 5 gallon bucket, dump in a lb of sugar and about 5 or 6 bags of pectin (used for making jelly). We use a drywall mud mixer to mix it all together and then bottle it in gatorade bottles. In a day or two, burp the top of the bottle. You now have processed jam.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

wicklundrh said:


> I suggest checking with "cops and donuts". Find out what they are doing with their leftover bread, donuts, etc... Usually, the hog farmers gobble this stuff up (no pun intended) but they will usually get you some if you ask to be put on a waiting list.
> 
> Another good source (at least for me) has been hostess or similar outlet stores. I've purchased an entire rack from them for 10 dollars (filled the back of my truck). Yes, you deal with wrappers but I would spend an afternoon taking things out and throwing them in dollar store garbage bags, letting out the air, and freezing them. When baiting, take out a bag, throw it in the pack and you are on your way.
> 
> ...


Straight out of my operations manual.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

wicklundrh said:


> I suggest checking with "cops and donuts". Find out what they are doing with their leftover bread, donuts, etc... Usually, the hog farmers gobble this stuff up (no pun intended) but they will usually get you some if you ask to be put on a waiting list.
> 
> Another good source (at least for me) has been hostess or similar outlet stores. I've purchased an entire rack from them for 10 dollars (filled the back of my truck). Yes, you deal with wrappers but I would spend an afternoon taking things out and throwing them in dollar store garbage bags, letting out the air, and freezing them. When baiting, take out a bag, throw it in the pack and you are on your way.
> 
> ...


Straight out of my operations manual.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We went to the DNR bear seminar in Cadillac last summer one of their suggestions was popcorn from the movie theater, he had a huge garbage bag of it he got for free at the end of the night then they poured raspberry jello powder on it. It smelled great.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> We went to the DNR bear seminar in Cadillac last summer one of their suggestions was popcorn from the movie theater, he had a huge garbage bag of it he got for free at the end of the night then they poured raspberry jello powder on it. It smelled great.


 Do you know of popcorn is considered "processed" ? Or does it fall under the same rules as whole corn?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I don`t know, they had a big hollow log with a slab on top that may qualify it as inaccessible to deer. They put bread, pastries, popcorn and other stuff in the log sprayed everything with liquid smoke and put the slab on it.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Damn, I thought I would never hear about popcorn baiting again!

Actually a pretty darn good bait. Easy to make, light to carry. Reason I say what I said. I hunted the last spring hunt in Ontario in 95 or 96. The place I hunted used popcorn. Turned out to be a lousy place. Nothing against the popcorn. It just reminded me of the place.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Try the Aunt Millie's store in my.pleasant last I knew they would sell you a pickup truck load of bread, pastries,and other confectionery goods for 50$


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

BVW said:


> any chocolate in it?


No. he had lots of different options.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

What about using a spin feeder with corn on a cable between two trees 7' off ground...unaccessible to bears or deer....on State or Federal Land....


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

cotote wacker said:


> What about using a spin feeder with corn on a cable between two trees 7' off ground...unaccessible to bears or deer....on State or Federal Land....


Bear bait must be placed on the ground, no hanging baits, on state land. 

Also, if you think a corn feeder hanging on a cable seven feet off the ground is inaccessible to bear, you're in for a surprise. Nothing is inaccessible to a bear that wants it.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

cotote wacker said:


> What about using a spin feeder with corn on a cable between two trees 7' off ground...unaccessible to bears or deer....on State or Federal Land....


Corn is illegal for bears in michigan. Also putting your bait off the ground on stateland is too.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Corn is illegal for bears in michigan. Also putting your bait off the ground on stateland is too.


Is it illegal everywhere? Or are you talking about in certain areas where deer baiting is illegal? Pretty sure it is legal where deer baiting is legal.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Corn. After Sept 15 and under 2 gallons where baiting is legal.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

BVW said:


> Corn. After Sept 15 and under 2 gallons where baiting is legal.


I was assuming he was baiting august up until Sept 10th when most bear hunters do majority of their baiting.

You are right 2 gallons and 10x 10 area would be legal after the 15th. That isn't a typical baiting method for bear hunting.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> You are right 2 gallons and 10x 10 area would be legal after the 15th. That isn't a typical baiting method for bear hunting.


Not typical, but legal. Except probably the feeder part. Mix it up as a filler with some sweets and you've got "candy corn". I'm sure they'd like it!


----------



## welldriller (Apr 20, 2017)

There's a place between Standish, and Omer that has a very good selection. Not to far off I 75. pm me if you want their number.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

welldriller said:


> There's a place between Standish, and Omer that has a very good selection. Not to far off I 75. pm me if you want their number.


Yes that family is great! Fair prices, good selection and very good people.


----------



## welldriller (Apr 20, 2017)

We buy from them every year. Kirt and Melissa are very nice and their kids are a great help also.


----------

